# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] Service Teac V95

## east electronics

Εχουν δει και εχουν δει τα ματια μου αλλα τοση τεχνολογια μεσα σε ενα  κασστοφωνο πραγματικα με εξεπληξε . Αναφερω και η λιστα θα ειναι μαλλον  μακρια:

Τουλαχιστον 4 μοτερ για τις λειτουργιες και το ενα απο αυτα ειναι motorized fader ... ( !!! )τρικεφαλο αλλα και auto reverseΠληκτρα αφης μεμβρανηςDolbyDBXΠροενισχυτες χτισμενους πανω σε Jfetsearch functionMemory functionDigital Counter 
Η  ποιοτητα κατασκευης παντως  δεν ειναι κατι το εξωφρενικο αλλα σιγουρα  σε πολυ υψηλα για το μηχανημα και την εταιρια δεδομενα . Παρολα αυτα η  χρηση ολοκληρωμενων και γενικοτερα ημιαγωγων της  Toshiba  εχει κανει το  θαυμα της  και μαλιστα ακομα και τα dolby  ανοικουν σε κατασκευη της   Toshiba  για τα οποια ομως μαλλον δεν ειχε την αδεια , η για λογους που  δεν γνωριζουμε η  αδεια εχει αποσυρθει . Οι μετρησεις βεβαια λενε οτι το  ολοκληρωμενο μετραει και παιζει σωστα αλλα παρολα αυτα  αδεια δεν εχει  απο την dolby .
Μαρκετιστικα παιχνιδια που δυσκολα θα μαθουμε ποτε  γιατι ποιος και πως εγιναν οπου συμπληρωματικα η μαρκα των πυκνωτων  σε  αυτο το μηχανημα ηταν Marcon  που δεν εχει τυχει ποτε να δω στην ζωη  μου σε κανενα μηχανημα. Η συμφωνια με τον διαβολο δεν πετυχε και ετσι το  μηχανημα εμεινε απο πυκνωτες ... απιθανο ??? Τοσο εκτεταμενες ζημειες   σε πυκνωτες σε μαγνητοφωνο δεν εχει τυχει να κανω μαλλον ποτε .
Εγινε  το  service  του , οπου μετα απο διαφορες  εργασιες και το αλλαγμα των  ηλεκτρολυτικων τα περισσοτερα προβληματα λυθηκαν απο μονα τους

----------

angel_grig (16-12-13), ezizu (15-12-13), themisperi (06-06-14)

----------


## chipakos-original

> Εχουν δει και εχουν δει τα ματια μου αλλα τοση τεχνολογια μεσα σε ενα  κασστοφωνο πραγματικα με εξεπληξε . Αναφερω και η λιστα θα ειναι μαλλον  μακρια:
> 
> Τουλαχιστον 4 μοτερ για τις λειτουργιες και το ενα απο αυτα ειναι motorized fader ... ( !!! )τρικεφαλο αλλα και auto reverseΠληκτρα αφης μεμβρανηςDolbyDBXΠροενισχυτες χτισμενους πανω σε Jfetsearch functionMemory functionDigital Counter
> Η  ποιοτητα κατασκευης παντως  δεν ειναι κατι το εξωφρενικο αλλα σιγουρα  σε πολυ υψηλα για το μηχανημα και την εταιρια δεδομενα . Παρολα αυτα η  χρηση ολοκληρωμενων και γενικοτερα ημιαγωγων της  Toshiba  εχει κανει το  θαυμα της  και μαλιστα ακομα και τα dolby  ανοικουν σε κατασκευη της   Toshiba  για τα οποια ομως μαλλον δεν ειχε την αδεια , η για λογους που  δεν γνωριζουμε η  αδεια εχει αποσυρθει . Οι μετρησεις βεβαια λενε οτι το  ολοκληρωμενο μετραει και παιζει σωστα αλλα παρολα αυτα  αδεια δεν εχει  απο την dolby .
> Μαρκετιστικα παιχνιδια που δυσκολα θα μαθουμε ποτε  γιατι ποιος και πως εγιναν οπου συμπληρωματικα η μαρκα των πυκνωτων  σε  αυτο το μηχανημα ηταν Marcon  που δεν εχει τυχει ποτε να δω στην ζωη  μου σε κανενα μηχανημα. Η συμφωνια με τον διαβολο δεν πετυχε και ετσι το  μηχανημα εμεινε απο πυκνωτες ... απιθανο ??? Τοσο εκτεταμενες ζημειες   σε πυκνωτες σε μαγνητοφωνο δεν εχει τυχει να κανω μαλλον ποτε .
> Εγινε  το  service  του , οπου μετα απο διαφορες  εργασιες και το αλλαγμα των  ηλεκτρολυτικων τα περισσοτερα προβληματα λυθηκαν απο μονα τους


Εκείνη την εποχή τα TEAC ήταν από τις πολύ καλές αγορές όσον αφορά τη μακροζωία και την ποιότητα .

----------


## νεκταριοος

που σημμερα που δινουν 1 χρονο ζωη και μολις περασει ο χρονοσ μπαμ.

----------

